# What is your favorite SHTF song?



## PrepperRecon.com

What is your theme song for when it hits the fan? REM "Its the end of the world as we know it", CCR "Bad moon rising"?


----------



## Smitty901

Silent Running hands down IMO


----------



## rickkyw1720pf




----------



## Chipper

Copper Head Road


----------



## Go2ndAmend

Country Boy Can Survive - Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## sbasacco

song from a good ol Canadian Boy....Gettin down on the Mountain....Listen to the words...this song is all about prepping and from the sounds of it, I would bet that he is an avid prepper too!!





[/VIDEO]


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Kind of my anthem these days.

Edit: So embedding an me aren't gettin' along...


----------



## inceptor

Smitty901 said:


> Silent Running hands down IMO


Thanks Smitty901, I was trying to remember the name of this song last week. I got it in itunes now.


----------



## MrsInor

Got to agree with Go2ndAmend - A Country Boy (or gal) Can Survive.


----------



## inceptor

MrsInor said:


> Got to agree with Go2ndAmend - A Country Boy (or gal) Can Survive.


Don't disagree with this either.


----------



## PaulS

Really? A song? How about "The Star Spangled Banner" or "America the Beautiful"?

I don't have SHTF song but then I have been "getting ready" for more than half of my 62 years. This isn't something I do, it is who I am. I don't sing (can't sing) so I guess I don't need a song. If I want an emotional rush all I have to do is go to a ".gov" site and look at what "our representatives" are doing to make us slaves. That'll get me fired up in a bad way. If I want to feel good I just turn to my wife and tell her I am glad she is with me.

It seems to me - after my very short time here that there are a lot people here who think this the introduction to a video game. well, maybe it is but I hope I don't have to play it by the government's rules.


----------



## inceptor

PaulS said:


> It seems to me - after my very short time here that there are a lot people here who think this the introduction to a video game. well, maybe it is but I hope I don't have to play it by the government's rules.


Don't pay a lot of attention, do ya? Either that or you do a whole bunch of assuming.


----------



## Lucky Jim

When it hits the fan bigtime a lot of people won't be able to handle it, but those with a "_Yeehaw it's showtime, bring it on_!" attitude will be the ones most likely to survive. Go Johnny..-


----------



## SAR-1L

At risk of ending up on PaulS's intro to gaming playlist...






...this has always been an old favourite of mine, I sure do like the Black Angels


----------



## nechaev

My all time favorite.


----------



## PaulS

Yep, all the gung ho typical "survivalists of the 1970s" style will be there yelling at the top of their lungs, "HooooRaw!" right up to the time when some quiet scared little man with a family to protect puts a 22 bullet in his chest to keep his location secret.

This won't be anything like your video game. People are going to be angry, scared, and paniced all at the same time. They will be hungry, thirsty, and sick - looking for something that will help them get through the day. Everyone around, that they don't know, is a bad guy and is likely to get shot. The ones that will make it are not just those who have supplies but those who know how to handle themselves and not look like a target. This is going to be very hard to deal with. You will be fatigued, mentally, physically and emotionally and there will be very few that you can turn to for help. 
The ones who survive will be the very worst of mankind and those who act like they have nothing of value, are not "brave", and seem to be just another poor schmuck that may not make it through the day. Most often that makes you invisible but when the tide turns you may have to find the strength to do whatever it is you must do to survive. That might mean you get a beating or become the butt of a joke. It is better than trying to kill several well armed men in an alley who have the drop on you. You are going to have to use your instincts to make choices and there is likely to be times when you make the wrong one. It might cost you your life or just a beat up body but it will cost you. Your morale may take a jump into a very deep bucket but you need the strength to pull yourself out and go on.

Normally I would just silently laugh at comments like, "Yeehaw it's showtime, bring it on!", but it needs to be told truthfully that those people will be among the first to die.


----------



## Montana Rancher

PaulS said:


> Yep, all the gung ho typical "survivalists of the 1970s" style will be there yelling at the top of their lungs, "HooooRaw!" right up to the time when some quiet scared little man with a family to protect puts a 22 bullet in his chest to keep his location secret.
> 
> This won't be anything like your video game. People are going to be angry, scared, and paniced all at the same time. They will be hungry, thirsty, and sick - looking for something that will help them get through the day. Everyone around, that they don't know, is a bad guy and is likely to get shot. The ones that will make it are not just those who have supplies but those who know how to handle themselves and not look like a target. This is going to be very hard to deal with. You will be fatigued, mentally, physically and emotionally and there will be very few that you can turn to for help.
> The ones who survive will be the very worst of mankind and those who act like they have nothing of value, are not "brave", and seem to be just another poor schmuck that may not make it through the day. Most often that makes you invisible but when the tide turns you may have to find the strength to do whatever it is you must do to survive. That might mean you get a beating or become the butt of a joke. It is better than trying to kill several well armed men in an alley who have the drop on you. You are going to have to use your instincts to make choices and there is likely to be times when you make the wrong one. It might cost you your life or just a beat up body but it will cost you. Your morale may take a jump into a very deep bucket but you need the strength to pull yourself out and go on.
> 
> Normally I would just silently laugh at comments like, "Yeehaw it's showtime, bring it on!", but it needs to be told truthfully that those people will be among the first to die.


Haha PaulS you need to get out of Vancouver, the air is a lot cleaner in the east.

When I thought of favorite survival songs I couldn't think of anything specific but it did remind me of this:






Charleston Heston made a lot of moves about the end of the world (anyone seen the original Planet of the Apes), but this movie was epic in more ways than one, it was the first time a white person kissed a black person in the movies.

Of course Charles also walked with Martin Luther King and was the president of the NRA, and played Moses and Ben Hurr, he is the epic republican.


----------



## PaulS

Montana Rancher,
I'm closer to Montana than I am to either Vancouver.
btw, the air is only cleaner if it isn't plowing season, harvest season, or planting season. I am surrounded by farms and if the air isn't filled with dust it is full of pollen.
I still like it better than where I came from.


----------



## Lucky Jim

I don't know the name of this song being sung by a survival group from 3:10 after a plague has wiped out nearly everybody on earth, but it shows things might not be so bad in a post-apocalypse world after all. And at the end of the clip we also hear a snatch of somebody doing a Buddy Holly number.
The only clues that there's no electricity are the acoustic guitar and the paraffin lamps but that doesn't stop them partying and whooping it up, almost as if they're glad the old stressful rat racing world has been zapped bigtime and it doesn't matter any more..


----------



## PaulS

It's never as bad when you have a script and are getting paid to perform....


----------



## Verteidiger

I'll just let this one drop right here. Stick around for the ending - and watch the crowd reacting - perhaps there is an anthem - perhaps it has a following...perhaps.

WARNING - GRAPHIC LANGUAGE - MATURE AUDIENCES ONLY - send the kiddies off to bed, put the cat outside, and don't open this if you viewing it at the place where you work....


----------



## MI.oldguy

no theme song for prepping,too busy stayin alive,stayin alive,stayin alive ha ha ha ha staying alive.:lol:


----------



## Lucky Jim

PaulS said:


> It's never as bad when you have a script and are getting paid to perform....


I'm sure many real-life end-of-worlders will be partying like that after SHTF and I'll be one of them..
They're happy because among other things they know they don't have to go to work tomorrow ever again, they'll just do odd jobs around the community tending the crops and animals, brewing booze etc and having singsongs.
Incidentally they set up in a big deserted country house like this one, looks good to me..


----------



## Fuzzee

I listen to mostly country these days but my rocker side still thinks of this first when shit hits the chipper.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Well, I hearken back to when the S really did HTF for me. Nothing sharpens the mind quite like people you don't even know trying to kill you.
"We Gotta Get Out Of This Place" by The Animals. It played at least once each day on AFRVN (Armed Forces Radio Viet Nam). 
I'm sure there is a you-tube where this song is set to the appropriate images, but alas, I'm a computer dummy.
Of course, there is always that old standby "Forunate Son" by Creedence to get the jucies flowing and bring on an appropriate level of anger.


----------



## Fuzzee

I got cha.


----------



## nechaev

Another classic from Talking Heads:


----------



## nechaev

Another from the 1960's which spans several categories.


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Well, I hearken back to when the S really did HTF for me. Nothing sharpens the mind quite like people you don't even know trying to kill you.
> "We Gotta Get Out Of This Place" by The Animals. It played at least once each day on AFRVN (Armed Forces Radio Viet Nam).
> I'm sure there is a you-tube where this song is set to the appropriate images, but alas, I'm a computer dummy.
> Of course, there is always that old standby "Forunate Son" by Creedence to get the jucies flowing and bring on an appropriate level of anger.


Fuzzee took care of the Animals so here is CCR


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Thanks.
If you two guys were better looking I'd kiss ya.


----------



## Lucky Jim

NON-preppers theme song..
*THERE'S NO HIDING PLACE DOWN HERE*


----------



## inceptor

rice paddy daddy said:


> Thanks.
> If you two guys were better looking I'd kiss ya.


For once it's good to be ugly :-D


----------



## Hardknocks24

My favorite song would be when the shtf. " kiss / god of thunder "


----------



## ElPasoLoneWolf




----------



## Renec




----------



## That Prepper Guy

This is my favorite "SHTF" song:


----------



## That Prepper Guy

So, the Sesame Street song killed the seriousness of this thread, huh.


----------



## Gendonnellan

A prepper song by Preppertactics is the best song for SHTF


----------



## RedbeardTheZombieHunter

This one works for me. I heard it in a Season 1 episode of AMC's The Walking Dead.


----------



## lancestar2

First of all I will say in general I HATE country and I HATE rap... mostly because they create the stereotypes!!!! Country creates the idea that you have to have a pickup truck cowboy hat and act like a real ******* and rebel while Rap is the the same thing you have to act like a getto person rolling around riding dirty (with drugs) and rebel

With that said I pick this song because it does not fit those stereotype and it a great song IMO


----------

